# makita framing nailer - 22 or 31 deg ?



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

The 31 deg nailer shoots clipped head nails, advantage is more nails in each stick so you don't have to reload quite so often. However many communitys do not allow the use of clipped head nails in framing. I would get a full round head nailer


----------



## scorrpio (Aug 14, 2006)

My framer is a Bostitch N88RH-2MCN. 21 deg, full round head. Drives beautifully. Comes with an adjustable depth regular framing tip that has teeth to bite into lumber for better control when toenailing, and can be fitted with non-marring plastic cap, and also has a metal connector tip with a guide pin for positive placement of nails in metal connector holes.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I've got the Makita AN922 and if I were to do it again, I'd get the Bostich. Makita is not a bad gun but I wish it drove nails deeper when toe nailing. I don't know about the Bostich but many times I have to finish off the toe nail with a hammer. I run it at 100PSI.


----------



## ez-e (Dec 12, 2007)

Another option if you like the nail capacity of the clipped head but need the full round head is to check out paslode's new round drive nails. They have an offset head that is a full round head but shoots just fine in a clipped head gun. In my experience unless you do a lot of framing, you don't need to spend a ton on a gun. Most of my work is trim\finish type of stuff. I have to frame an interior wall once in a while. I got a Rigid clipped head gun and run the paslode round drive nails. Its actually made by milwaukee and is a great gun for the price.


----------



## pavola (Nov 13, 2007)

The 31 degree nailer is more popular and the nail selections at box stores are better for them. As mentioned, you can get round head nails for any 31 degree nailer.


----------



## Joining_Heads (May 27, 2007)

Yuck.... Whatever you do, don't get a Bostitch. Pony up and get a Max or Hitachi. You will thank me later.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Joining_Heads said:


> Yuck.... Whatever you do, don't get a Bostitch. Pony up and get a Max or Hitachi. You will thank me later.


What don't you like about Bostitch, they seem to do pretty well in the tests I've read.


----------



## Joining_Heads (May 27, 2007)

Clutchcargo said:


> What don't you like about Bostitch, they seem to do pretty well in the tests I've read.


I have never used a bostitch gun that I liked. Ive used their FH framer, 15, 16, and 18 gauge nailers. Every single one is no longer in commission at my place of work. They all suffered from firing pin issues (except for the 15 gauge, that was junk out of the box). Also, Bostitch nails are terrible.


----------

